
Caporal.js: Build Awesome CLI Apps with Node.js - audessuscest
https://github.com/mattallty/Caporal.js?
======
subie
Why did you decide to build this instead of using Commander or Vorpal?

[https://github.com/tj/commander.js/](https://github.com/tj/commander.js/)

[https://github.com/dthree/vorpal](https://github.com/dthree/vorpal)

